# What's your favorite game of all?



## Rouge2 (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine is the oldie yet goodie, M.C. Kids.  No NES game can beat the McDonalds Game.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 10, 2007)

Ocarina of Time. It's old but it's amazing.


----------



## goat (Jan 10, 2007)

1997-2002 Ultima Online.


----------



## Meni (Jan 11, 2007)

Final Fantasy 5
D=


----------



## Sarketch (Jan 11, 2007)

Ora.... Could possibly be Final Fantasy 9.... Cause zidane is just sexy... mmm tastes good with ketchup he does...


----------



## EmVee (Jan 11, 2007)

Contra for the NES.  Not only was it the one thing my cousin and I would do when he'd rarely get the chance to visit, but I could play through it several times a day given the opportunity.


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 11, 2007)

hands down


Chrono Trigger


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2007)

Natural Selection


----------



## furryonyx (Jan 11, 2007)

FFIX. Zidane was one of the first human/furry like characters that I can remember wanting to be. I guess you could say that he was one of my original inspirations to become a furry. 

Other than that, I'm also a fan of FFVII. Nanaki is one smart beast. I just wish that I could see him and Dinne together. (Dinne is Nanaki's mate)

FFVII was the first game that ever made me cry. It all worked out though, I've forgiven Sephiroth....


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Jan 11, 2007)

Mmmm... Furcadia x3

But specific to consoles...

Favorite Now: Rainbow Six: Vegas
Most Exciting at the Time: SmackDown (the original for PS)


----------



## Os (Jan 12, 2007)

Final fantasy VI. I'm stoked about the GBA port and I already have a reserve.  The cast of characters what flat out awesome not to mention the story was to die for! that and Kefka totally rules Sephiroth! (blatant argument starting.)


----------



## goat (Jan 12, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> Final fantasy VI. I'm stoked about the GBA port and I already have a reserve.  The cast of characters what flat out awesome not to mention the story was to die for! that and Kefka totally rules Sephiroth! (blatant argument starting.)




agreed its definitely in my top 5 somewhere after UO


----------



## Os (Jan 12, 2007)

w00t! another FFVI fan? rawk.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 12, 2007)

Skygunner.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jan 12, 2007)

FFX.  Never played FFVII but I hear it's the best.  FFX is just a great story.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Blood 1 for PC.


----------



## yak (Jan 12, 2007)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> Blood 1 for PC.



*dude,* word!


----------



## DJ Chrome (Jan 13, 2007)

Next to fruity Loops (LOL) it has to be HalfLife2.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 13, 2007)

Quad_killeR said:
			
		

> FFX.  Never played FFVII but I hear it's the best.  FFX is just a great story.



Heed the warning: part *VII* is grossly overrated.  Entertaining?  I'll give it that to an extent, but don't let the hype drive your interests.  Play it to enjoy it as an RPG, and keep those "best" expectations away.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 13, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> Final fantasy VI. I'm stoked about the GBA port and I already have a reserve.  The cast of characters what flat out awesome not to mention the story was to die for! that and Kefka totally rules Sephiroth! (blatant argument starting.)



I agree.  *VI* is the pinnacle of the series, and ranks #4 on my all-time favorite games ever played.  ^^;  How many RPGs out there have a villain that actually destroys the world as he intended?  Kefka makes overblown metrosexual villains like Sephiroth and Seymour look like someone's weak little sister.  Such a hateful passion he had...

But I gotta hold my ground when I say *Chrono Trigger* still carries the #1 torch on my list, and has done so since its August 22, 1995 release.  ^__^  *Xenogears* almost knocks it from that spot..... ALMOST.


----------



## Larathen (Jan 14, 2007)

A threeway tie between FF7, Shenmue, and Guitar Hero 2 :


----------



## ~ArkoudoGatos~ (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a lot of games I could consider my favourites,but my all-time favourite game is Kingdom Hearts.The whole series.^_^
My fave FF games are FFX and its sequel FFX-2


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm playing the first Kingdom Hearts right now. It's OK. I'm waiting to start the second till I finish the first.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 14, 2007)

My favorite game of /all time/ would prolly have to be Shadow of the Colossus.


I just loves it. D':


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 14, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> My favorite game of /all time/ would prolly have to be Shadow of the Colossus.
> 
> 
> I just loves it. D':



*Colossus* is definitely one of the most phenomenal games ever created.  Anyone who owns a PS2 is doing themselves a great injustice by NOT purchasing it.  It's $20 now...  It may be short, with a simplified plot, but the gameplay is what really sells it.  ^__^


----------



## Spotty_the_cheetah (Jan 15, 2007)

Fahrenheit: Indigo prophecy


----------



## RagingMinotaur (Jan 15, 2007)

For me, it's Starcraft. I still play it from time to time, and pray for a Starcraft 2... I'm sure it'll be made someday. I'm only praying that it isn't ruined! ;-;


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 15, 2007)

My favorite Games via Type

RPG:
Diablo 2: LOD

Shooter:
Postal 2

RTS:
Star Craft

Adventure:
Shinobi

Platforming:
Ratchet & Clank

Fighter:
Virtua Fighter

MMORPG:
Lineage 2

Survival/Horror
Silent Hill 2

Old-School
Pong

Mini-Game:
Sphere Break

Party Game:
ANY Mario Party

Pwnage Game:
Conker's Bad Fur Day

1337 Game:
007 Golden Eye and Perfect Dark

All Time Favorite Game:
Earthbound


----------



## roxy (Jan 16, 2007)

Old school Ultima Online without a doubt. The most open ended, do-what-you-want MMO ever created, best community, really it had it all.


----------



## redguardian (Jan 16, 2007)

well for me it is a fight between re4/sh4/ banjo kazooi/ and ddr =P oh and the twiligh princess


----------



## Option7 (Jan 17, 2007)

It's hard to say wether I have an all time favourite game, but GTA: San Andreas is pretty damn sweet.
Mercenaries is pretty good for the wanton destruction. At the moment though, I guess it'd have to be Spartan Total Warrior. The death is just... awesome.

Source Forts is pretty awesome too, although I can't play that at present


----------



## sasaki (Jan 17, 2007)

I answered that in this thread: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=5227

Could the admins combine the two? There's no need for redundant topics.


----------



## Draco1991 (Jan 21, 2007)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I could play that for weeks...hell even months with out ever getting bored. Also Super Smash Brothers Melee comes in 2nd. I like videogames with a lot of replay value. =^-^=


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 21, 2007)

If you don't wish to read the below it sums up to:  "pft, hell if I can decide on a #1 fave!"

To simply wantonly decide the pinnacle of gaming would be like grabbing $100 bill laying next to a money bag simply because you never opened the money bag to see what was inside.  I am tempted to say Pong for its historic significance, and its many unlimited hours of play.  However there are certainly games that have greater entertainment values which could lead me to Half Life 2.  But that game doesn't have that long of gameplay, certainly a revolution of gaming for the modern day, but the story is beatable in a single sitting two or three times over.  This ofcourse could send me towards XenoSaga... but simply having the longest gameplay doesn't matter, needs to be good gameplay such as Final Fantasy VI or Oblivion.  Though I would never say Oblivion for its horribly rushed development and the constant fear of the game crashing at the next door you open.  I guess in the end I can not put a definite "GRATEST GAME EVAR!!!!111one" sticker on any game for there are too many that have significance and po...


*No, wait.  Deus Ex.  Deus Ex is the greatest game ever.  Ever.*


----------



## sbtanker (Jan 22, 2007)

Id have to say Majora's Mask for nintendo, armored core 3 for ps2, Oblivion for PC, I dont gots an xbox , but Spore is coming out soon... spoooooooooorrrreeee... :3p~ doggie drool....


----------



## Kokusho (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd easily say Wild ARMs is simply the most amazing game out there. There are several follow-ups though like any Star Ocean game, Legaia 2: Duel Saga, Final Fantasy IV then VI (I like IV a lot more), and a couple of others I'm sure.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Jan 24, 2007)

Super Smash Bros. Melee without a doubt.


----------



## Os (Jan 31, 2007)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> Os said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I started Doodling today, and came up with something on the spot to back up my ideas on kefka vs sephiroth. I hope you guys like! (even though it's not furry) but oh well!


----------



## Os (Jan 31, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> DragonRift said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. it didn't attatch the pic. Ah well, here's a link.
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/47747953/


----------



## Red13Nanaki (Jan 31, 2007)

I would have to say that my two favorite games of all time would have to be Final Fantasy 7 and The Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Jan 31, 2007)

wow...

I could not really tell you to tell you the truth, I have far too many favorites.

But off the top of my head, I'd say Final Fantasy 6, or Romance of the Three kingdoms 10... but my list could go on and on... @.@


----------



## Frost Wolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Morrowind. Love that game.


----------



## Balorspike (Feb 5, 2007)

Halo:CE on the Xbox
(PC was alright too)


----------



## Peiko (Feb 6, 2007)

Mine is Lord of the Rings Third Age for X-Box but then again I realy like Final Fantasy 8 or even Bloody Roar any of the games ack too many choices.


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 7, 2007)

Pitfall for the Atari. ^^


----------



## EddyOkapi (Feb 7, 2007)

Megaman X3 and X5


----------



## Cozmo (Feb 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Disturbed (Feb 12, 2007)

The game that I am currently playing World of Warcraft ^.^


----------



## Jelly (Feb 13, 2007)

Ehh...I think everyone has a problem with just one.

Uhh...

Ikaruga, Radiant Silvergun, Sexy Parodius
MGS series
Street Fighter III: Third Strike, SFZ/A3, Vampire Savior, CvS2
FF VI, IX
Castlevania I, III, IV, Symphony, Bloodlines, Rondo
SMB3 (it was one of the first games I owned, and yeah, the Wizard...and besides, you can't really argue with multiplayer, there's been many a fist fight and verbal confrontation...and too many laughs)
Atari Boxing (man, my friends and I would play this all the time, even up until we were into the 16-bit revolution)
Megaman 2 and 3
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy
LoZ: Link to the Past and Ocarina of Time
Paper Mario
Contra III and Hard Corps

Alright...s-sorry.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Feb 14, 2007)

Final Fantasy 7
Legend of Zelda
Sonic 3
Zone of the enders the second runner
Paper Mario 2
Half Life 2


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 21, 2007)

Gears of War, followed very closely by Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ace Combat 5.


----------

